# Heartbreaker - Lexington Lab Band



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I was hoping for Zeppelin.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Funny, I first thought of Zepplin too.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

And yet another great cover by you guys and gals. Well done and great vocals.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

totally understand and expected the confusion - almost put Benatar in the title. Maybe one day we'll hit the other one too.

thanks so much for the listen...sincerely appreciated!


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Love Benatar too, as a child of the 80's.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

This was great! 

My band used to do this song, but we've moved away from classic rock lately. Lots of fun to play, though. I remember the breakdown gave us all sorts of headaches when we were trying to learn it and get the timing down right.

Great job as usual, Dale!


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Excellent job!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

thanks so much gentlemen for the posts, i enjoyed reading them, and taking time from your day to give this a listen!


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

One of my favourites. Well done Dale. The tone was bang on. Did Neil use a Tele in the original?


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

thanks so much gentlemen for the look! On the newer vids i watched of this he plays a thin hollowbody guitar which doesn't seem to make sense on paper but he gets a great sound out of it.


----------

